# Antifreeze



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Second pallet of antifreeze already this season...


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm set


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I had only 9-15 Wintz this season.Way way down from previous years last year i did 10 for a low each week


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Ace has it for 1.99 right now.*

This year they are enforcing the 2 gallon limit,but they ring up as many as I want as separate sales.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

expressreo, Looks like you have this stored in a "temp. shelter" I hope it's heated because that antifreeze WILL freeze and you will have a hell of a time using it. 
I've gone thru 8 cases so far... I think you can buy this stuff in a drum but it's just as expensive.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Lol I'm in pa I the it won't freeze u less it's past -50 it dosent get that cold gere


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

garylaps said:


> expressreo, Looks like you have this stored in a "temp. shelter" I hope it's heated because that antifreeze WILL freeze and you will have a hell of a time using it.
> I've gone thru 8 cases so far... I think you can buy this stuff in a drum but it's just as expensive.



when it freezes I used to just stack it in a row by the floor heater of my car. Or if the house was heated (freddy ones usually are) and the water heater is on just fill a 5 gallon bucket with hot water and by let it soak for 5 minutes. 

Also if you buy it by the 55 gal drum you can get the undiluted stuff. It has the consistency of corn syrup but you can do a 2 bathroom house with just a couple cups of it. It's nice to be able to do 10 wints with 2 gallons of antifreeze.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

anything below 10 degree it will slush up, below zero you can't even pour it out of the jug


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Never happened to me. They go Into my warm van anyways


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

No warm van for me. If the antifreeze wants to stay warm in my truck, it has to ride shotgun in the cab!


----------

